# ********.co.uk mail account problem



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Just got a bounce from [email protected]********.co.uk so I thought I'd try here.

Has the system stopped supporting personal email? CaTT's email has not worked for the past week or so.

Any helpers please contact me at trefor_jones at hotmail dot com.

Thanks.

T/.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Mine's stopped working too :?


----------

